# Redbox Instant's streaming video service shuts down on October 7th



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Redbox Instant's streaming video service shuts down on October 7th*

(engadget.com) - If you thought that Redbox Instant would have trouble competing against a streaming video behemoth like Netflix, you were right. The Verizon-backed service is telling customers that Instant will shut down just before midnight on October 7th, roughly a year and a half after it got off the ground. Should you be a customer, you'll get a notice about any relevant refunds on October 10th....

Full Story Here


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just another example why I stay physical format when owning and not cloud exclusive owning. No worrying about a title being unavailable to me because of not being able to communicate with a computer, even just temporarily.

From FAQ:


*What happens to the movies I bought and stored in my digital locker?*
We're exploring options for customers who purchased electronic versions of on-demand movies. You'll receive an email from us shortly, or you can check back here for an update in about two weeks. We appreciate your patience.



*Why can't I download movies that I purchased?*
We're exploring options for customers who purchased electronic versions of on-demand movies. You'll receive an email from us shortly, or you can check back here for an update in about two weeks. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry, but if I purchase a digital copy and you shut down your service you either owe me a refund or another digital copy that I can take with me.

I'm also not surprised that the service shutdown. Whenever I viewed their on line content, there was very little there and a lot of the movies were ones that I did never even heard of.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bet most of their contracts with content providers prohibits them from allowing customers to have local and/or unencrypted copies of movies, thus the "locker". Ugh. Sucks for those who purchased content.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mike1977 said:


> Just another example why I stay physical format when owning and not cloud exclusive owning. No worrying about a title being unavailable to me because of not being able to communicate with a computer, even just temporarily.
> 
> From FAQ:
> 
> ...


Exploring Options: Lawyer talk for what will be the best easy out for Redbox Instant. :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried them once, And for lack of a better word it sucked.
And the PQ was terrible.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I tried them once, And for lack of a better work it sucked.
> And the PQ was terrible.


This.


----------

